# Cube Mosaic



## Raltenbach (Nov 28, 2008)

A holiday project made from 169 cubes. My wife and I spent the better part of the day on it. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## jcuber (Nov 28, 2008)

Wow. 'Nuff said.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Nov 28, 2008)

WOW!!! amazing work


----------



## qqwref (Nov 28, 2008)

Very cool! Where'd you get so many cubes from?


----------



## PatrickJameson (Nov 28, 2008)

Awesome! And yea, how'd you get so many cubes?


----------



## Raltenbach (Nov 29, 2008)

My wife works at a large craft store and they have cheap Chinese cubes which sell for $1. She gets a pretty hefty discount, so it didn't even cost all that much! We bought every cube at her store and about sixty from a different location. A full shopping cart of cubes earned quite a few odd looks from other customers. Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 29, 2008)

Very awesome! Why is there black stickers but no red?


----------



## Raltenbach (Nov 29, 2008)

The right side of the angled cube and the letter "S" in Rubik's are red. I had to use black for the edging, as all 6 colors are used in the Rubik's logo. Sorry, the picture was taken with an iPhone, sadly it's the only camera I have access to at the moment. Originally I wanted the top of the "cube" to be blue, to match the standard color scheme, but the cheap cubes have more of a dark purple than a blue, so I went with green. I plan on painting the purple stickers
blue so you can see the B in the logo. Again, thanks for the kindness. Most people I know think we're nuts, so it's good to get some positive feedback.


----------



## skwishy (Nov 29, 2008)

That is the coolest thing i have seen all day! 

Btw what craft store does your wife work for? I want to apply to one just to buy a couple hundred cubes myself


----------



## Raltenbach (Nov 29, 2008)

She works at Michael's arts and crafts. They have these cheap cubes as "stocking stuffers." But be advised, they are VERY CHEAP, not in just price. They hardly turn, are made of very thin cheap plastic, the stickers are lightly coated paper and when they pop pieces they are nearly impossible to put back together as the plastic tends to bend. Good for decoration, bad for solving.


----------



## Feanaro (Nov 29, 2008)

Very nice, but are all the cubes in a solvable position, or did you have to do some modifications to the cubes?


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 29, 2008)

Feanaro said:


> Very nice, but are all the cubes in a solvable position, or did you have to do some modifications to the cubes?



He probably only had a special pattern on one face
and you can get any pattern if you ignore the other faces


----------



## skwishy (Nov 29, 2008)

Raltenbach said:


> She works at Michael's arts and crafts. They have these cheap cubes as "stocking stuffers." But be advised, they are VERY CHEAP, not in just price. They hardly turn, are made of very thin cheap plastic, the stickers are lightly coated paper and when they pop pieces they are nearly impossible to put back together as the plastic tends to bend. Good for decoration, bad for solving.



Thanks ill keep that in mind. Hopefully in a paycheck or two ill be able to buy enough to make something way tight.


----------



## fanwuq (Nov 29, 2008)

Raltenbach said:


> She works at Michael's arts and crafts. They have these cheap cubes as "stocking stuffers." But be advised, they are VERY CHEAP, not in just price. They hardly turn, are made of very thin cheap plastic, the stickers are lightly coated paper and when they pop pieces they are nearly impossible to put back together as the plastic tends to bend. Good for decoration, bad for solving.



I always wondered if the cubies of cheap cubes are any good. I know they are springless and are very stiff, but I never got the chance to just put the cubies in a DIY core, it might actually turn out to be decent.


----------



## Raltenbach (Nov 29, 2008)

Not these cubies. They are seriously terrible. Plus, the cubes are not of the standard size, these are 2 7/8".


----------



## qinbomaster (Nov 30, 2008)

whoa epic project


----------



## qqwref (Nov 30, 2008)

This is definitely awesome, but if you want epic, check out Colbert!

Another very big one is Madrid, but that took ~40 people.


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 30, 2008)

that's brilliant, I stared at it for about two minutes. awesome work. 

Is it on the wall?


----------



## Boopyman (Nov 30, 2008)

Finally somebody will be able to solve a 39X39X3!


----------



## Raltenbach (Dec 1, 2008)

Sure that mosaic in Madrid is huge, but can you imagine the price tag on 1,300 rubik's cubes? I wish I could have that many, I could go months without having to re-scramble!

And yes, ours is sitting on a shelf above our couch, the top right corners are attached to the wall to keep the whole thing from toppling on our heads. Of course that's unless our cats try to jump up on the shelf. One bad byproduct of this project: all weekend I've been humming "169 cubes on the wall, 169 cubes..."


----------

